# Novembermagazin online



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2006)

Es ist wieder geschafft, das aktuelle Mag ist online.
Hier gehts zum aktuellen Mag>>>

Spanferkeltreff in Eutin
Am Haken - der alte Fischer
Angeln mit dem Barschzocker
ANSPO-Rundgang
carpfisher.info - mehr als dubios??
Das erste mal Angeln
Das Jerkertreffen
Das natürliche Gleichgewicht - Teil 3
Den Lachsen hinterher...
Die Pilzexperten - Hennen und Austen im Wald
Die versteckten HotSpots im Fluss
Fliegenfischen an Trysil und Ljora
Fliegenfischer-Seminar an der Tovdalselva
Neues Buch für Meeresangler: Meeresangeln
Pressemeldungen
Rezept des Monats
Wie Frauen uns Männer entspannen (lassen)
Yak-Tag


----------



## trout (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

Wie immer echt amüsant und praxisnah geschrieben. #6 


Aber:
Die Formatierung vom Zeilenumbruch der Bilder vom Anspo Rundgang hat bei mir nicht so recht hingehauen. Müsst ihr auch ca. 3m  horzontal scrollen um alle Bilder zu sehen?

Wenn nicht, musses wohl an meinem Browser liegen.

BIs denne|wavey:


----------



## Murphy88 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

@ trout - hehe, ist ja auch ein Rundgang |supergri


----------



## trout (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

^^Kann sein...
Wäre das letzte Bild auch das erste hätt ich nix gesagt und es als künstlerische Freiheit interpretiert. Aber so |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

müsste jetzt gehen... war ein Darstellungsproblem, welches nur beim Internet Explorer auftritt.


----------



## trout (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

Danke Franz, es funzt fein leserlich!

lag wohl doch am MSExpl.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Novembermagazin online*

@trout
keine Ursache 

Der IE interpretiert manche Sachen anders wie sie eigentlich im Quellcode stehen. Während der Firefox das richtig anzeigt. Wir schauen uns zwar für gewöhnlich jede Ausgabe mit beiden Browsern an - doch gelegentlich übersehen wir offensichtlich auch mal was  
Danke für den Hinweis


----------

